# '98 f-150 v6 4x4 with 8ft boss super duty



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

install i did today, personaly i think its alittle too much for the truck but who am i to judge. with the timbrens it held it pretty good but i think it'll eat up front end parts and be a underpowered dog.

98 regular f-150 4.2V6 4x4 auto, 156k miles.

brand new boss 8ft super duty.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Plow's worth more than the truck. I've always wanted to try a V6 half ton and see how it compares.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

New guy here, hello all ! I'm too am curious to see how everything turns out. I have a 97 I'm about to try and retrofit an old fisher to it before the driveway gets covered. It's coming off my old 5.0 88 F150 plow package and the biggest hicup I think i'm going to have is figuring how to mount and make the hydraulic pump function. 
My plow is much smaller though, i'll have to sneak out and get all the details.
Time to hit the search button.


----------



## Aimfor1337 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, how about moving that plow to the vehicle two trucks down the row there? tha'd work out much better in my opinion...


----------

